

Show HN: BetaQ | Build Hype Around Your Launch (startup weekend boulder team) - betaq
http://betaq.co

======
t0
Very interesting concept. You could extend this to allow site owners to filter
through the beta list by certain areas or other metrics and grant access
accordingly. Prioritizing by a simple list may not work as well, as it might
be a bit depressing knowing you're 1,000,000th in line.

